# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Snijden-mezelf verwonden

## jorg

ik zou graag hulp willen hebben  :Frown:  
ik heb de laatste tijd problemen met mijn pa met vriende en zvdr 
soms kan ik mij echt nie inhouden 
ik ben 14 ik heb ooit mijn schoonbroer van 23 op zijn gezicht geklopt omdat hij me opjaagde ik begin depresief te worden ik wil dood en toen had ik ineens de drang om in mijn arm te snijden wat ik dus gedaan had en het leek alsof al mijn problemen waren opgelost nu doe ik het bijna elke dag 
maar iedereen rondom me wil dat ik ermee stop maar dat kan ik gewoon niet meer
wie kan me helpen  :Confused:   :Frown:  
voeg me toe op msn ofzo [email protected]

----------


## samantha09

hoi 
te 1e heel goed dat je hulp wil om toch van af komen 
ik zou gaan zegen ga naar huisarts of naar mee ze kunne je de juisten weg stuuren 
ik weet zelf hoe het is al is voor mij nu 5 jaar voor bij en ik goede hulp heb gehat en nu niet meer de behoefde heb om te snijden in mij lichaan ik hoop dat je begrijpt dat je door snijden ook nog anderen dingen kan op lopen en het net als bij er beroert uit komt zien ik heb 5 weken in ziekenhuis gelegen daar door en ben daar door ook bijna een been verloren dus lieverd kijk in spiegel je bent wie je ben je bent mens en je bent vogens mij pracht mens laat je eigen helpen heel veel sterkte en je mag me altijt maien als vraag heb

----------


## jorg

maar dat is hem nu net ik wil niet dat iemand ervanaf weet  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Jorg,

Mijn advies is;ZOEK HULP,want dit is een ernstig probleem,waar je zonder hulp volgens mij niet vanaf geraakt!!!

Sterkte,Moed en Zoek hulp!

Agnes

----------


## jorg

nja ik ben dus voor een tijdje gestopt  :Frown:  sinds ik het bericht geschreven had dus
en ik hoor gistere nacht dat een goede vriendin van mij zelfmoord gepleegt heeft  :Frown: 
toen had ik nog probleme thuis die zelfde dag
ik was er gwn kapot van maar ik heb er niets over gezegt  :Frown: 
ik heb toen 4 u zitte janke op men bed tot ik inslaap viel
en heb ik nog slecht gedroomt ook
toen wou ik weglope en zei het ook tegen een vriendin ma ze ging me tege houde zei ze dus ik deed het niet  :Frown: 
en nu is de situatie nog slechter
ik ben nu al een week depresief en wil dus echt niets meer van mijn leven want ik kan het allemaal niet meer aan  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## keesje2

Vreselijk wat jij allemaal meemaakt. Daar zou iedereen depressief van worden.Zou willen dat ik bij je was en je kon steunen. Ik weet dat je hier zelf uit moet komen en weglopen lost niets op.Ik keek net naar de datum wanneer het gepost is en dat was verleden jaar ik hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat

----------


## nerdytime

niemand kan je helpen, gekunt alleen u zelf helpen.
ik ga u ni helpen, kheb daar geen zin voor. hm klinkt grof wss?
ma ze hebbn het zelfde me my gedaan, ik doe het nog ma minder eig
& ik kan wel naar u luisteren & u raad geven , ma echt helpen, kan niemand want je moet het zelf doen.

----------


## Nynke-22

Je moet hier serieus hulp voor zoeken. Te beginnen bij je huisarts. Leg je verhaal aan haar/hem voor zoals je het ook aan de members van deze site hebt voorgelegd. Ik zie dat het alweer een tijdje geleden is dat de laaste post is getypt. Ik hoop dat je in die tijd wat hebt ondernomen om er wat aan te doen. Want zo doorgaan is vragen om nog meer problemen. Schrijf je probleem desnoods op een brief, of vraag een vertrouwd iemand met je mee te gaan. Je huisarts heeft veel motieven omtrent het gedrag die je toont. En kan je helpen met een doorverwijzing. Je zult hier zelf doorheen moeten zoals vele zeggen. Maar er zijn mensen voor aangesteld om jou er een handje bij te helpen. 
Ik hoop dat je kracht en moed vind om door te zetten. Want op jou leeftijd hoort nog lang geen ellende te wezen!!

Sterkte!

----------


## Khenji

> Beste Jorg,
> 
> Mijn advies is;ZOEK HULP,want dit is een ernstig probleem,waar je zonder hulp volgens mij niet vanaf geraakt!!!
> 
> Sterkte,Moed en Zoek hulp!
> 
> Agnes


Hoi,
Wat Agnes zegt (sorry als ik je nu meschien heb beledigd) is niet helemaal waar , het zit zo ... Ik heb hetzelfde meegemaakt enkele jaren terug. En ben er zonder enige hulp van afgekomen ... Je moet gwn alles geven en het 100% willen stoppen ... Je moet je steeds als die drang opkomt jezelf de vraag stellen : helpt het ? maak ik het zo niet erger? is dit wel de juiste manier?
En pas als je iets ergs overkomt dan pas dringt het tot je door... Maar dan is het te laat... Dan weet iedereen het... Een vriend van mij wou snijden en sneed te diep en is doodgebloed... Was men beste vriend , 11jaar lang...
Dan ga je pas nadenken en je echt realiseren dat het echt nieks helpt , integendeel het word alleen maar erger! ik heb verschillende kerel in het ziekenhuis gelegen hoor... Ik hoop echt dat je dit niet meemaakt... Ze overtuigen je om naar psychiatry (srry voor mogelijke spelfouten...) , en stellen allerlei vragen waar je echt niet graag op antwoord en waardoor je nog erger in problemen geraakt met jezelf... Als je zin hebt in een babbel met me , of als je de drang voelt om te snijden mag je altijd praten met me... Als je dat ziet zitten moet je maar mijn email adres vragen. Ik hoop dat je dit doet... heb al 3meisjes geholpen met stoppen , ik hoop dat ik jou ook kan helpen stoppen ... want het leven begint nu nogmaar , wees daar maar zeker van! 

Mvg Khenji xx

----------


## wiekeltje

Hoi Jorg,

Vervelend allemaal voor je. Ook ik heb ooit diep in de put gezeten, maar dankzij het praten met andere over dit probleem, waar ook zij mee zaten, ben ik er toch uitgekomen. Je kunt eerst met je huisarts praten en hij kan je doorverwijzen. Niemand in je omgeving hoeft te weten dat je in een soort van praatgroep zit met mensen die hetzelfde meemaken als jij. Misschien heb je nog een goede vriend/vriendin die met je mee kan gaan naar de huisarts en misschien ook naar de Intakegesprek bij zo"n praatgroep. Je komt niet direct in de groep, maar eerst krijg je een gesprek met een deskundige op dit gebied. Schaam je niet en probeer het. Je moet maar zo denken: IK BEN NIET ALLEEN ER ZIJN ER MEERDERE MET DIT PROBLEEM>>
Als je eenmaal in zo'n groep zit kan je je problemen met andere delen met hetzelfde probleem. Je kunt zelfs van elkaar leren problemen op te lossen. Ik weet dat de eerste stap altijd erg moeilijk is, maar geloof me: JIJ kan het ook.

----------


## Tralala

Hoi Jorg,

Hier ook een ervaringsdeskundig.Ik ben er helemaal zelfstandig mee gestopt en wil je graag een tip geven.Wat mij heel erg hielp was op het moment dat ik mezelf wilde snijden te gaan douschen.Dan visualiseerde ik dat het water mijn pijn meenam de douscheput in.En bij mij hielp het..nog weleens een terugval gehad.Maar nu al jaren niet meer.Sucses ermee!

----------

